# Has the AAP been forgotten?



## mubblelyon (Apr 22, 2010)

Has The Cave of Dragonflies forgoten about the AAP? 
On the old forums they always used to talk about it.
Has it dissapeared?


----------



## surskitty (Apr 22, 2010)

It stopped being an issue, say, five years ago, probably, and it was kind of stupid then.

:/ I don't think anyone cares about it anymore.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 23, 2010)

well, how many people do you see that are anti-pokemon these days (or at least as much as then)?


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 23, 2010)

not very many


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 23, 2010)

actually out of curiosity I googled 'I hate pokemon'

the two top sites were one that said 'best viewed in netscape navigator or IE 5', and another one was an angelfire site.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 23, 2010)

ow horrible web design actually one of them is pretty good for something that's asking for netscape 5.

I get one that's fairly nice but which hasn't been updated for years, a yahoo answers page, and two horribly-designed angelfire sites.

I think the topic is fairly dead.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 23, 2010)

People have grown up.


----------

